# [SOLVED] Installed a new SSD, &quot;Access is denied&quot;



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I hope you all had a merry christmas and I wish you the best for the new year.

I am currently dealing with a problem that is completely baffling me - I have no idea what is happening here.

Basically, I have just installed another SSD (I now have 2 SSDs and 1 HDD).
- The new SSD is a Kingston HyperX Fury 120GB.
- The old SSD contains my OS, and is a Crucial MX100 512GB.
- The HDD is a 1TB Seagate Barracuda.

Everything was and still is running fine with the computer. The problem is that whenever I try to do anything involving the new SSD, I am blocked out by insufficient permissions.

These are the drivers in my Windows Explorer:








The new SSD is the Local Disk (Q. This is what happens when I try to open it:








I can't open it, move files to it, change its permissions, format it, nothing. If I go to its properties, then the security tab, I don't have the permissions to change anything.

This is important to note - *I am definitely an administrator. *I am the only user on the computer. I've triple checked, I definitely have all admin priviliges. I have never had issues with permissions before. This is what confuses me the most.

Does anyone have any ideas? Have I done any installation wrong or is there anything else that needs doing? How can I fix this?

Any help is greatly appreciated, especially during the busy festive season.


----------



## BASS_Master (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

Please download Takeownership here, http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/TakeOwnership.zip Unzip the file

Here’s what the new right-click menu will look like after installing this registry hack. If you are in Windows 8 or 8.1, the little shield won’t show up, but it’ll work just fine.








*Install*
Download and unzip the files contained in the zipfile. Double-click the InstallTakeOwnership.reg file and click through the prompts. No reboot necessary.









Then right click on the drive and click takeownership. This should give you access to it.
http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/TakeOwnership.zip


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

Thanks for the response.

I installed the program, but the "Take Ownership" option only appears on folders and files. I cannot do it on the SSD.

Any ideas?

Just to note, I have Windows 7 and the little shield doesn't show up.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

When you right click the drive - cab you then click properties
if so the procedure for taking ownership of the entire drive is basically the same as outlined in the suggested procedure that you mentioned was only for folders and files

See here
http://www.preyerplanning.com/take-ownership-of-entire-hard-drive-in-windows-7.pdf

However this usually is encountered when the drive has been used on another computer - not when it is new.

Is the drive accessible in the system admin account
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
that is windows button type in search box 
cmd
and when it appears above right click and click run as admin
then at the cmd prompt type

*net user administrator /active:yes*

press enter
you should receive confirmation
exit cmd
reboot and log on to the system admin account - unless you have set it the password is normally blank.

See if the drive is accessible on that account


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

Thanks.

I looked at and followed the guide you linked.

This is what happens when I try to change permissions for the drive:








So I opened CMD and entered the command line, and yet again, access is denied:








What is causing this? I have always had access to everything, I have always been an administrator, and I have always been the only user since I built the system entirely with brand new parts a few years ago.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

did you go to disk management and assign a letter and format it etc?


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*



greenbrucelee said:


> did you go to disk management and assign a letter and format it etc?


Now I feel like a fool.

I forgot to go into Disk Management at all.

I created a new volume for the new SSD, and now I can access it and all is well.

However, "Local Disk" still appears on the Windows Explorer *as well as *the new, accessible drive. Is there any way of removing this, and have I done something wrong?

Quick image of my Explorer now:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

It looks like the drive is not working correctly. (eg) it shows no capacity. It is either not totally plugged in, or some other issue. First follow greenbrucelee's suggestion and try assigning a different drive letter in *Disk Management.* What is the* Q:* drive there?
Shut down the computer and switch the power plug with another plug from the PSU. Try a different SATA cable, Try a different SATA port. Restart the computer and go to the Bios, in the Main window is the drive showing up there?


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

It is showing capacity - it is the "Kingston SSD (H". It shows that there is 111GB free of 111GB.

Or are you saying that it isn't working correctly because Q: is still showing?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

Hi, 
SSDs do NOT require the confusing and intense setup that a lot of people seem to suggest. The current day SSDs are much more reliable and literally all that is necessary is to change the SATA mode to AHCI or RAID in the BIOS/UEFI, install, and you are good to go. 

Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*



> What is the* Q:* drive in *Disk Management*?


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

It turns out the Q drive has disappeared now.

It isn't visible in Windows Explorer anymore, and it isn't in Disk Management either.

The problem seems to have been solved after creating the new volume and rebooting.

Is there anything I'm missing here or am I good to go?

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*

Update the Firmware: Download SH103S3_526_Win, for SH103S3 | Kingston Technology


----------



## TheRandomGuy7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Installed a new SSD, "Access is denied"*



spunk.funk said:


> Update the Firmware: Download SH103S3_526_Win, for SH103S3 | Kingston Technology


The Kingston toolbox utility tells me my firmware is up to date.

Thanks again for the support, all who contributed to the thread. Marked as solved (problem was fixed by creating new volume in Disk Management).


----------

